# All'avvio non monta la partizione di root! [RISOLTO]

## niugentoo

Ciao a tutti, ho terminato l'installazione di gentoo a linea di comando, stavolta senza troppi problemi, ora ho anche la grafica, con kde minimale e sto iniziando a installare quello che mi serve facendo attenzione alle use flag e tutto quanto, per lo meno ci sto provando...per ora sembra una scheggia gentoo, speriamo che prosegue!

Ma la domanda è questa: quando entro in gentoo la prima volta ho storto il naso, ora so come fare, ma mi è antipatico farlo ogni volta e non mi sembra normale, non mi monta la partizione di root in automatico e mi chiede di dirgli manualmente dove sta e quando gli e la dico me la monta regolarmente e gentoo parte poi senza problemi. L'errore preciso è questo:

>>Determining Root Device...

!! The Root Block Device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

Boot()::

Se dopo Boot():: ci scrivo /dev/sda3 che è proprio la partizione di root parte, ma vorrei evitare questa procedura ogni volta e vorrei me lo facesse da solo sai com'è...potrebbe essere un fstab fatto non tanto bene? Io l'ho fatto come nell'esempio del manuale mettendo la partizione giusta....poi vorrei che mi montasse anche la Home in automatico, ma quella viene dopo...perchè siccome ce l'avevo già definita la home...ora me la ritrovo vuota insieme alla root con i soli file di configurazione...e la partizione di home inizialmente è smontata.

Spero di esser stato chiaro e che qualche anima buona mi possa aiutare...grazie in anticipo....complimenti ancora per il forum che è stupendo!Last edited by niugentoo on Fri Oct 19, 2007 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

dall'handbook: 10. Configurazione del Bootloader / Installare GRUB

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

 *handbook wrote:*   

> Se si usa uno schema di partizioni e/o un'immagine del kernel differenti da quelli dell'esempio, cambiare le impostazioni di conseguenza...

 

e fornisce questo esempio:

```
...

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3

...
```

oppure usando genkernel:

```
...

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

...
```

te come hai modificato queste stringhe in grub.conf? 

PS: chiaramente potresti aver usato lilo... dipende..

----------

## niugentoo

Io come da esempio nella guida invece che real_root=/dev/xxx ho solo real e non ho messo udev....

Ho fatto il grub esattamente come da esempio nella guida cambiando con la versione del mio kernel...io ho usato genkernel comunque...

Comunque grazie della risposta

----------

## Peach

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Io come da esempio nella guida invece che real_root=/dev/xxx ho solo real e non ho messo udev....
> 
> Ho fatto il grub esattamente come da esempio nella guida cambiando con la versione del mio kernel...io ho usato genkernel comunque...
> 
> Comunque grazie della risposta

 

non hai messo udev??? beh hai messo almeno devfs?

in ogni caso real non è un'opzione utilizzabile.

posteresti il file di configurazione del bootloader che hai scelto?

----------

## niugentoo

Eccolo...e comunque funziona...apparte quella cosa...l'ho scritto esattamente come nella guida che avevo stampato tempo fa...pure se io quel real_root e udev non c'erano quando l'avevo stampata!

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=9192 real

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

----------

## niugentoo

cavolo mi sono reso conto di una cosa sbagliata nel grub....del ramdisk che deve essere a 8192 non 9192!!! non so se è una cosa grave...ma non è stato un errore di battitura xke ho fatto copia incolla...quello è il mio grub tale e quale...dovrò cambiarlo a quanto pare!

----------

## Peach

 *niugentoo wrote:*   

> Eccolo...e comunque funziona...apparte quella cosa...l'ho scritto esattamente come nella guida che avevo stampato tempo fa...pure se io quel real_root e udev non c'erano quando l'avevo stampata!

 

purtroppo siamo schiavi dell'aggiornamento del software.

a quando risale la tua copia dell'handbook?

in ogni caso puoi comunque modificare la stringa di boot all'avvio da grub stesso, basta che premi "e" per editare l'entry selezionata e poi quando hai modificato tutto premi "invio" per confermare e "b" per avviare la macchina

ho idea che quel "real" che hai scritto tu non fosse altro che la prima parte di "real_root=..."

se sai qual'è la partizione (mettiamo per esempio che sia /dev/hdaX) modifica la riga d'avvio in modo da avere

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdaX udev
```

sinceramente se l'installazione è fresca mi pare strano che tu non abbia udev, quindi andrei pressoché sul sicuro sul fatto che tu ce l'abbia.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> sinceramente se l'installazione è fresca mi pare strano che tu non abbia udev, quindi andrei pressoché sul sicuro sul fatto che tu ce l'abbia.

 

al 99% sono sicuro che abbia udev, probabilmente intendeva dire che nella riga di grub non ha scritto udev perchè nella sua guida non è presente (ma è una guida del mesozoico ????)

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   sinceramente se l'installazione è fresca mi pare strano che tu non abbia udev, quindi andrei pressoché sul sicuro sul fatto che tu ce l'abbia. 
> 
> al 99% sono sicuro che abbia udev, probabilmente intendeva dire che nella riga di grub non ha scritto udev perchè nella sua guida non è presente (ma è una guida del mesozoico ????)

 

no probabilmente il codice nel css@print è in nowrap, quindi è stato troncato in fase di stampa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## niugentoo

Udev ce l'ho, nel grub non c'era...ora l'ho messo, e anche la riga real l'ho sostituita con real_root e ora funziona...una cosa, ma per mettere il frame buffer, quello che c'era scritto nella guida sempre non mi funziona...ho messo la riga di esempio nel grub con vga video e ste cavolate qua ma rimane uguale a prima....comquneu grazie dell'aiuto, ancora una volta siete stati grandi!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

C'e' appena stata una discussione su gensplash e framebuffer.. prova a cercarla

----------

